# WestJet RBC® MasterCard



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

After flying with Westjet this past summer on a trip to NFLD I plan on making this airline my one to travel on as much as possible, loved it. Anyway do any forum members have the WestJet RBC® MasterCard, looking for opinions on using this to fly and reduce ticket costs. Site shows that everday purchases Earn 1.5% WestJet dollars, seems to be okay but I guess it depends on our much you spend. Currently my only credit card is a basic CIBC visa with a $4000 limit, no debt on my end so getting a card would be fairly easy.


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

The WJ card seems decent. A valuable perk is the free checked baggage for you and your travel companions. The $99 annual companion ticket seems like a nice offer as well, but do not know the exact details. IMO, the WJ card is great if you plan to fly exclusively with WJ. Otherwise, the Capital One 2% or the MBNA 2% card will give you a higher return with more travel freedom.


----------



## Westerncanada (Nov 11, 2013)

newfoundlander61 said:


> After flying with Westjet this past summer on a trip to NFLD I plan on making this airline my one to travel on as much as possible, loved it. Anyway do any forum members have the WestJet RBC® MasterCard, looking for opinions on using this to fly and reduce ticket costs. Site shows that everday purchases Earn 1.5% WestJet dollars, seems to be okay but I guess it depends on our much you spend. Currently my only credit card is a basic CIBC visa with a $4000 limit, no debt on my end so getting a card would be fairly easy.



Definitely depends on your travel schedule, and how much you will actually leverage the free flight offer. 

This is a great secondary travel card to have.. I have been trying to get my other half to sign up for one only to use the annual companion flight at $99 as this more then covers the annual fee. 

For me personally, I use the TD First Class Travel Rewards card even though it's redemption is slightly lower at 1.5%, it gives me the freedom to redeem my dollars on anything travel related. 

Not only that, but when I book (even if it's a westjet flight) through expedia for TD (Flight cost is the same as WJ.com) they give me 4.5% in points.. combine that with the 5% Return Rate due to my Gold Tier Status with West jet then I'm actually getting a 9.5% Return in points which is the best deal going in my opinion.


----------



## livingthedream (Apr 28, 2014)

My wife and I both have the Westjet MC and we both like it. We both travel a lot together, so the companion fare alone is worth having the card.


----------

